

Ask HN: The knowledge of everything ,is it possible? - kiloreux

While i know that most people here will agree with me that the knowledge of everything is impossible , lately i have seen this quote from Davenci on Goodreads https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goodreads.com&#x2F;quotes&#x2F;96833-the-knowledge-of-all-things-is-possible , stating the knowledge of everything is possible , and he demonstrated this in his life by having multiple talents and skills  , HOW ? How he could achieve that ?
======
MichaelCrawford
I know from hard experience that knowing everything is impossible. I had that
ambition as a youth. I began to learn it wasn't going to work when I was
accepted to Caltech.

HOWEVER

Einstein claimed that we use only ten percent of our brains. Many if not most
folks who hear that get the idea that they should try harder to study the
things they already know. Most of us are computer programmers; perhaps we
should learn new languages or tools or some other aspect of programming - if
you do gui maybe you should learn kernel programming.

My take is that we will use our brains more completely if we learn a bunch of
completely unrelated things. My degree is in physics, I work as a coder and I
compose for and play the piano. When I was in high school I sang and danced in
the theater but not being such a great actor I took up set construction,
eventually took it over completely.

